
Preparing for a Tech Talk, Part 2: What, Why, and How - danabramov
https://overreacted.io/preparing-for-tech-talk-part-2-what-why-and-how/
======
l9k
I don't get the pyramid representation? Why not just a list?

Is the "How" more important because it's on top, or the least important
because it's smaller? Or is it the first thing to talk about?

~~~
sudhirj
They build on each other. Without the foundation of Why, the What and the How
are prone to ramble and be forgettable.

Having a weak "What" (without a "Why") usually evokes boredom. It's not
obvious to me why I should listen to the idea being presented. And that also
drives the "How" \- see what medium will best get your point across, otherwise
it's east to fall into the trap of making slides of something that needs to be
shown, or vice versa.

~~~
danabramov
That was the intended meaning, thanks for explaining!

